# This is very disturbing



## Michael. (Sep 3, 2014)

.


Shocking expose about the food industry.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/3NjvRC9iyr0


.​


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2014)

OMG !!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 3, 2014)

That was just too gross. And this goes on day after day.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2014)

I do try and buy organic free range meat, milk and dairy whenever I can, non caged animals or farmed fish..
I've been flirting with the idea of becoming veggie for a while now, I don't think I'll ever forget the horrors of that video!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 3, 2014)

Remember this video was from Japan or China. Actually, I had no problem with the video b/c, being raised on a farm, I seen/done some of this stuff. It can be pretty bloody, but people do want meat in their grocery stores! One thing I found out many years ago, people who were not raised on a farm or ranch, as in "city or suburban" people, couldn't handle seeing what goes on on farms/ranches or in slaughterhouses.


----------

